# Fibers for sale - felting or spinning



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Hand spun yarn. Baby black alpaca (undyed). 360 yards, 6.3oz (178g). 10 WPI (worsted weight). $38 + shipping (or pick up).












Red Satin Angora
Prime Plucked. 
First bag, I think, is a mix, some 5-6" and I think some is cloud style 3-4". 
0.9oz; 25g. $10.80

Second bag is all 5-6" prime plucked.
0.4oz; 12g. $6.40













Satin Angora, Chestnut Agouti - $10.80
From our satin Angora rabbit, Ash
Prime plucked, minimal webbing, no VM. 3-5"
0.9oz












Shetland Roving, Fawn Katmoget - $3/oz
From our ram Jair
This is next to skin soft, a buttery light fawn color with a few darker colored caramel strands.
This is hand pulled roving.












Prime English Angora - $8
White, prime plucked English Angora. 5-6" staple. 
0.8oz; 23g












Baby Black Satin Angora fiber
0.4oz; 12g. $4.80
Plucked, low VM. I didn't measure this when I bagged it as I was marathon plucking at the time. I think it's about 3-4"












Shetland Roving, Moorit - $3/oz
From one of our favorite and friendliest ewes, Anna. 
This is next to skin soft, but not quite for sensitive skin, a blend of greys and browns for a nice tweed effect. 
This is hand pulled roving.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Red Angora is sold.


----------

